# Battlefield 3 - Cheater- und Hacker-Report: Programmcode offen wie ein Scheunentor? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?



## TheKhoaNguyen (28. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3 - Cheater- und Hacker-Report: Programmcode offen wie ein Scheunentor? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3 - Cheater- und Hacker-Report: Programmcode offen wie ein Scheunentor? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## jo0 (28. Oktober 2011)

Hey, sie wollten doch keinen LAN Support, keinen MOD Support und keine dedicated Server für den privaten Gebrauch einführen, damit das Spiel sicherer gegen Cheater ist oder wie war das???


----------



## Bitfreezer (28. Oktober 2011)

Meine Erfahrung aus dem alten CoD:MW2: Die Zahl der anwesenden Cheater nimmt stets mit der Zeit am Abend ab. D.h. wenn die Kiddies um 20:00 Uhr vor den Fernseher und um 22:00 ins Bett gehen, wird es erst richtig interessant zu spielen.


----------



## Ongi (28. Oktober 2011)

jo0 schrieb:


> Hey, sie wollten doch keinen LAN Support, keinen MOD Support und keine dedicated Server für den privaten Gebrauch einführen, damit das Spiel sicherer gegen Cheater ist oder wie war das???


 Das eine hat nur mit dem anderen nichts zu tun 

Lesen Verstehen Kommentieren


----------



## X3niC (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich persönlich hatte meiner Meinung nach noch keinen Kontakt mit Cheatern, bin mit meinem Squad (Freunde) meist erster und habe auch noch nie jmd getroffen, der iwie unmenschlich gut gezielt hatte oder sonstige Tricks drauf hatte. Alles in allem schon mal besser als die CoD reihe da treffe ich leider schon immer in der ersten Woche auf zig Cheater, wobei man sagen muss, Black Ops gab es am wenigsten Cheater verglichen mit MW2 und MW1 (Meine Erfahrung)


----------



## s4unit (28. Oktober 2011)

jo0 schrieb:


> Hey, sie wollten doch keinen LAN Support, keinen MOD Support und keine dedicated Server für den privaten Gebrauch einführen, damit das Spiel sicherer gegen Cheater ist oder wie war das???


 
Und das glaubst du?Den Lanmodus haben sie nur nicht eingeführt, damit die Raubkopierer weniger Spaß an ihren Spiel haben.
Online kann man ja schlecht mit einer Raubkopie zocken.Finde ich ehrlich gesagt auch schwachsinning, weil sich jeder sowieso das Spiel geholt hätte um Onine  Spielen zu können.Leider mussten sie Origin einbauen -.-


----------



## PCBattlefield (28. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt total viele Rank-Hacker, habe geguckt vor 5 Stunden war er Rank 4, jetzt ist er Rank 145!


----------



## AUT-HK-MOTO6 (28. Oktober 2011)

PCBattlefield schrieb:


> Es gibt total viele Rank-Hacker, habe geguckt vor 5 Stunden war er Rank 4, jetzt ist er Rank 145!


   wer ist "ER"? schick mal den Battlelog Link


----------



## PCBattlefield (28. Oktober 2011)

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Boxman13/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/N031/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/rabidz/

....


----------



## AUT-HK-MOTO6 (28. Oktober 2011)

seht euch mal die letzten Battlereports von dem an.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/398536/1/226988141/

die haben wahrscheinlich nen eigenen server (also selbst admin) Punkbuster ist ausgeschaltet (das sieht man oben in den Serverdaten), und cheaten sich alle nach oben.
Diese Accounts müsste man sofort sperren.


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (28. Oktober 2011)

Deswegen spiel ich das wenn dann auf der PS3. Scheiß auf super Grafik. Die Ps3-Version sieht ganz gut aus, es gibt aber wenigstens keine Cheater. Was bringt euch die geilste Grafik wenn ihr das Spiel nicht mehr spielen könnt, weil alle schummeln? *Zurücklehn*


----------



## Krampfkeks (28. Oktober 2011)

Ha schon ne Menge cheater gesehen - aber die Maps sind meist groß genug das es einem nicht so stört wie Bspw. in CoD


----------



## PCBattlefield (28. Oktober 2011)

wie kann man sich denn alleine hochcheaten lol


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Oktober 2011)

_[edit: Keine Links zu Hack-/Cheat-/Raubkopier-Seiten]

_


----------



## AUT-HK-MOTO6 (28. Oktober 2011)

und bei dem sieht man was er kann, nämlich nix.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/411788/1/177708952/

3 kills bei dieser Partie mit 1085 Punkten (7er Platz von neun)
Aber Rang 145 mit 41 Millionen Punkten nach 11 Stunden Spielzeit.


----------



## PCBattlefield (28. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwie glaube ich, dass es ein Free Hack gibt. Soviel sind nicht bereit Hacks zu bezahlen !!


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (28. Oktober 2011)

Wozu gibts die GGC, einfach Server suchen die von denen gestream werden und gut is.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (28. Oktober 2011)

in black ops hab ich bisher nur 1 cheater gesehen der sich die volle dröhnung gegeben hat
aber die meisten cheater sind ja nicht doof die schalten den aimbot auf soft und zielen absichtlich nicht auf den kopf und haben einfach nur ne "schnelle reaktion"


----------



## makke12345 (28. Oktober 2011)

EiLafSePleisteischen schrieb:


> Deswegen spiel ich das wenn dann auf der PS3. Scheiß auf super Grafik. Die Ps3-Version sieht ganz gut aus, es gibt aber wenigstens keine Cheater. Was bringt euch die geilste Grafik wenn ihr das Spiel nicht mehr spielen könnt, weil alle schummeln? *Zurücklehn*



Auf der PS 3 wird auch gar nicht gecheatet *kopf-tisch*


----------



## AUT-HK-MOTO6 (28. Oktober 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> ...



Kann man das bitte hier unterlassen Links für Hacks zu posten. Der der sowas sehen (und haben) will, der findet das sowieso alleine.
Und wenn man hier darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird, dann lässt man sich vielleicht dazu verleiten.
(Bitte den Link löschen, nicht den ganzen Post)


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Oktober 2011)

AUT-HK-MOTO6 schrieb:


> Kann man das bitte hier unterlassen Links für Hacks zu posten. Der der sowas sehen (und haben) will, der findet das sowieso alleine.
> Und wenn man hier darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird, dann lässt man sich vielleicht dazu verleiten.
> (Bitte den Link löschen, nicht den ganzen Post)


 

du sagst es doch selbst: jmd der sowas kaufen will findet es sowieso alleine. 
und ich glaube nicht das die anzahl an cheatern jetzt signifkant ansteigt nur weil ich den link gepostet habe


----------



## Kerusame (28. Oktober 2011)

es is doch eigentlich extrem frech von EA/Dice solche dinge zu ignorieren wenn man schon freundlicherweise darauf hingewiesen wird...

eigentlich gehören mal normen im videospielbereich eingeführt um eine gewährleistung für bestimmte dinge (wie zb cheatfreiheit) zu bekommen...

ich finds schwach von den entwicklern...
abgesehen von den leuten die das ausnutzen...


----------



## JillValentine21 (28. Oktober 2011)

Das wundert mich wirklich kein Stück das passiert neuerdings häufiger das selbst jemand der kaum Ahnung hat so auf Spieledatein zugreifen und hacken kann. War doch bei Crysis 2 auch so.

Ich glaube langsam echt das es Absicht seitens der Entwickler ist. Weil ob Hacker oder normaler Spieler gekauft wird das Spiel größten teils ja trotzdem.. Und wenn die hacker von vorne herein wissen wie einfach es ist in dem game zu Hacken kaufen die das Spiel um so mehr ist doch ganz klar.

Ich weiß schon warum ich mitlerweile Abstand von solchen Shootern nehme und lieber Koopgames online zocke.

Bin mal gespannt was über Mordern Warfare 3 berichtet werden wird


----------



## jo0 (28. Oktober 2011)

Ongi schrieb:


> Das eine hat nur mit dem anderen nichts zu tun
> 
> Lesen Verstehen Kommentieren


Klar, hätten sie Recht gehabt, wäre dies Problem ja gar nicht erst entstanden 
Gelesen, verstanden, kommentiert.



s4unit schrieb:


> Und das glaubst du?Den Lanmodus haben sie nur  nicht eingeführt, damit die Raubkopierer weniger Spaß an ihren Spiel  haben.
> Online kann man ja schlecht mit einer Raubkopie zocken.Finde ich ehrlich  gesagt auch schwachsinning, weil sich jeder sowieso das Spiel geholt  hätte um Onine  Spielen zu können.Leider mussten sie Origin einbauen  -.-


Nein, dass habe ich nicht geglaubt


----------



## billy336 (28. Oktober 2011)

wie armselig muss man sein cheaten zu müssen. ich finde es ja schon behindert sich irgendwelche trainer oder hilfsprogramme zu laden, aber im multiplayer zu cheaten ist echt das letzte, damit nehmen sie JEDEM den spass. leider gibt es menschen, denen wurde schon immer alles in den hintern geschoben und die kommen damit nicht klar, dass sie ÜBEN müssen um zu den besten zu gehören. der spass am crysis 2 mp und dead space 2 mp wurde mir durch diese cheater-hunde richtig vermiest...


----------



## nataSic (28. Oktober 2011)

naja. wenigstens ist origin sicher. das ist doch sicher??!! >_> xD

...ich stell mir das szenario toll vor: während man in bf3 von cheatern nur so zugespammt wird, greift sich ea (origin) noch im hintergrund meine daten ab und schmeißen mit der ganzen kohle die sie mit den rotz gemacht in ihren luxusbüros nur so umsich.ok. ein wenig übertrieben.


----------



## theking2502 (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob jemand die Ironie an dem ganzen Sachverhalt sieht. Schon vor einigen Monaten meinte DICE, dass die Frostbite 3 Engine zu komplex und zu unverständlich für den Modder wäre und dann sowas xD. Die Leute lesen den Code und machen sich Cheatmods...jaja. Wie ich schon vor Jahren sagte: "EA ist ein Verbrecher^^"


----------



## aliveangel (29. Oktober 2011)

imo totaler schwachsinn... erst gestern abend war ich auf einen server und schwups wurde ein spieler von PB gebannt.


----------



## Periculum1234 (29. Oktober 2011)

Hoffentlich ist bald auf jedem Server ein Cheater, damit Dice gezwungen ist den Mist den sie da zusammen programmiert haben, wieder gut zu machen.
So etwas kann doch nichts ein, ein Multimillionen-Dollar Projekt das mit solch dilettantischen Fehlern zu kämpfen hat, von denen man sogar gewusst hat.
Und das, wo sie doch schon im ganzem Game mit dem Rotstift alles weggestrichen haben was nicht "Niet und Nagelfest" war ... (Commander, Minimap, Battlecommo, Rekorder, Modtools, große Maps, funktionierende Squads, 6 Mann-Squads usw.)


----------



## UtC-4TuNe (30. Oktober 2011)

Periculum1234 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist bald auf jedem Server ein Cheater, damit Dice gezwungen ist den Mist den sie da zusammen programmiert haben, wieder gut zu machen.
> So etwas kann doch nichts ein, ein Multimillionen-Dollar Projekt das mit solch dilettantischen Fehlern zu kämpfen hat, von denen man sogar gewusst hat.
> Und das, wo sie doch schon im ganzem Game mit dem Rotstift alles weggestrichen haben was nicht "Niet und Nagelfest" war ... (Commander, Minimap, Battlecommo, Rekorder, Modtools, große Maps, funktionierende Squads, 6 Mann-Squads usw.)


 

große maps???? Funktionierende Squads??? erklär mal bitte? verstehe ich grad nicht :p


Map größe ist perfekt und squads kann man auch wechseln wie es einen beliebt....und 4 mann squads bei 4 Charackter klassen ist doch perfekt...was du hast frag ich mich


----------



## PTL88 (30. Oktober 2011)

naja das war auch bei bf2 so .
so wie bei JEDEM PC GAME
deswegen zocke ich ps3 und gut is .


----------



## Bummiberlin (7. November 2011)

Ihr wollt Screens und Videos die könnt ihr haben. Ich habe letztens mal auf einem Punkbusterfreien Server gespielt und mir ist das hier passiert.

 http://s14.directupload.net/images/111107/igg98qqf.jpg

Die ersten Drei im Gegnerischen Team haben innerhalb von 2 min diese Stats zusammengebracht und die Ganze Map aufgeräumt. Diese 3 Hacker gehören zu einer Gruppe von insgesamt 5 die ich mittlerweile an EA Reportet habe, ob dabei was rauskommt weiss ich nicht. Ich warte einfach mal ab. Ich wurde quer durch die ganze map mit Headshots gekillt mit einer schweren MG, bei mir kam nur ein einziger Schuss an. Ein Video davon habe ich auch. YouDieAlot, IIIIIIIIIIIIIII, BeeWaxx und SweatyNutz habe ich gemeldet. Hier das Video dazu.........Hochgeladen bei YouTube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knTsWGc0rZw


----------



## BiTbUrGeR1337 (10. Dezember 2011)

Bummiberlin schrieb:


> Ihr wollt Screens und Videos die könnt ihr haben. Ich habe letztens mal auf einem Punkbusterfreien Server gespielt und mir ist das hier passiert.
> 
> http://s14.directupload.net/images/111107/igg98qqf.jpg
> 
> Die ersten Drei im Gegnerischen Team haben innerhalb von 2 min diese Stats zusammengebracht und die Ganze Map aufgeräumt. Diese 3 Hacker gehören zu einer Gruppe von insgesamt 5 die ich mittlerweile an EA Reportet habe, ob dabei was rauskommt weiss ich nicht. Ich warte einfach mal ab. Ich wurde quer durch die ganze map mit Headshots gekillt mit einer schweren MG, bei mir kam nur ein einziger Schuss an. Ein Video davon habe ich auch. YouDieAlot, IIIIIIIIIIIIIII, BeeWaxx und SweatyNutz habe ich gemeldet. Hier das Video dazu.........Hochgeladen bei YouTube. Battlefield Top Gun - YouTube


 


Jo da kenn ich ein paar von...

Statistik & Fortschritt - lIllIIlIlIllIII - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

Statistik & Fortschritt - 762mmDoctor - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


Seht euch allein von dem strichmännlein die freundesliste an... grandios oder... wenige stunden spielzeit mehrere tausend kills... bravo dice


----------



## tachiones (19. Dezember 2011)

Für mich ist Battlefield 3 das definitiv letzte Spiel von Dice und Co. 
Ich hab bei Bad Company 2 schon so unglaublich viele Haare verloren was sich auf das muntere Cheaten bezieht....

Bei Battlefield 3 ist es um einiges heftiger geworden!
Seit dem die neuen Level dazu gekommen sind, geht es gar nicht mehr!
Egal wie oft man neu startet, ,man gelangt jedesmal in eine "verlierer" Mannschaft....
Vielen Dank an Dice dafür, das sie dem Spieler wieder einmal gezeigt haben, das Dice sich einen Dreck um diese kümmert..
Beispielhaft wie Rockstar Games mit Cheatern umgeht.....
Da sollte Dice sich mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden!

Ich meine, man bezahlt 70 Euro für ein Spiel, das dann von irgendwelchen "Weicheiern" manipuliert wird.....

Shame on you Dice, ich wünsche Euch das selbe Schicksal wie damals ATARI!


----------



## xxxkundexxx (23. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute!!!

Also ich muss sagen Battlefield 3 ist nicht schlecht, aber bei vielen Sachen koennte ich ausrasten. Es ist unmoeglich wie gut einige Leute in Sachen um die Ecke kommen einen Schuss abgeben und man tot ist, obwohl man schon ein magazin in die Leute reingepumpt hat. Wenn man dann noch die Killcam sieht und der Typ hat 100% Leben laeuft was falsch. Genau so sind Schuesse durch 2 Meter dicken Beton unmoeglich aus einer Waffen, trotzdem sterben viele. Ich muss aber betonen das nicht auf allen Servern solche unfairen Player sind. Ich hoffe die Genies von Dice bekommen das mal bald in den Griff


----------



## G3manG3merL3if (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo allerseits!
Also ich hatte ziemlich häftige Startschwierigkeiten mitt Battlefield3 das heißt das ich es so ca. 2 Wochen nicht spielen konnte was mir den letzten Nerv geraubt hat...
doch nun macht es EA meiner Meinung nach mit einer Brillianten Optik perfeckten Sounds wunderbaren Maps und infach sau geilem Gameplay weg... ich habe jetzt nichts mehr zu meckern außer die "wenigen Hacker" also sagen wir so richtig viele sind mir bis jetzt noch nicht untergekommen jedoch wenn dan richtig Krass... das sollte EA dringendst in den Griff bekommen den teilweise nervt es echt!
(link unten) 


@Bummiberlin:

hallöle ich hab mir mal dein Video angeschaut und habe volgendes zu sagen:

1. eine 24:4 Rate ist kein Hack sondern eine ganz normale Sniper/Camper rate!
2. ich hatte auch schon Rates von 13:0 oder 30:2 das ist dan sehr selten aber sowas kommt ohne zu cheaten durchaus vor
3. Die Rates werden natürlich stark vereinfacht wenn die Leute gegen die man spielt (schlicht und ohne Wertung) nix drauf haben! ich habe mir dein Video angeschaut und muss sagen... 
WER HOCK MIT NER SNIPER UND TERMALVISIR AM RANDE DER MAP???
wo doch jedes Kind weis das Termalvisier nur 1X Zoom hat und sich daher überhaupt nicht zum snipern eignet außer im Nahkampf 

Fazit:
Dein Video hat nix von hacken gezeigt aber damit du mal siehst was richtiges opfer-hacken ist habe ich extra für dich ein video hochgeladen... achte rechts auf den team-erstplazierten und auf die Kill-Anzeige oben rechts 
LG G3rmanG3merL3if
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2PoanNXqkM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MichelFoucault (4. Januar 2012)

Ich spiele zur Zeit Battlefield 3 und Modern Warfare 3 online.
Beide auf PC. Bei Modern Warfare 3 treffe ich häufig auf Cracker (kriminelle Hacker).
10x direkt hintereinander Stealthbomber Angriff von der selben Person
der das gesamte gegnerische Team tötet und Godlike Modus (unbesiegbarkeit)
sind keine Seltenheit. Bei Battlefield 3 bin ich heute das erste Mal auf
Cracker gestoßen. Die Cracker schweben  ca. 150 Meter über dem Schlachtfeld und können
mit der Sniper eine gesamte Panzerbesatzung mit einem Schuss töten. Die Cracker werden
im Chat massiv beleidigt. Ich glaube dass die Cracker Aufmerksamkeit wollen. Die
bekommen sie durch die Beleidigungen. Also bitte nicht beleidigen sondern einfach
ignorieren dann verschwinden sie hoffentlich ganz von alleine.EA und Activision sollten
sich so langsam an die Arbeit machen wenn sie weiter Videospiele verkaufen wollen.

Um als Verbrecher glücklich zu sein, darf man wahrlich kein Gewissen haben.
Stendhal


----------



## Bolsd1984 (10. Januar 2012)

Zocke gern Battlefield 3 aber wie schon bei manchen gesagt wird es immer schlimmer was Kills betrifft manche player sind fast nicht klein zu kriegen da kannst draufhalten wie du willst gehen nicht ko   wenn der dich trifft bist mit einem schuss ko!! Bei manchen server kannst spielen wie du willst verlierst immer!! find es schade weil find ist best game of year aber durch solche leute macht das spiel keinen spass mehr!! hoffe das dice und EA bald was dagegen machen


----------



## sylla1000 (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo bin gestern Abend auf Cheater BarthCz getroffen, nach ankündigen des Reports mit Fraps Video als Beweis dann gleich Kills nach Spawn als Danke. 
hier das Video)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxJn6IiVYGU&list=UUQ6ge-AwgvSn6h3ENrakEPg&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Paladan (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo 
Ich muss sagen ich bin echt enttäuscht über das Spiel BF3...
So viele Cheater in BF3 hab ich allein in BF2 noch nie gesehen zudem machen die es so offensichtlich, und selbst meldung spielen die immer noch nur vorsichtiger.
Leider hab ich die auffassung wer Betrügen tut der soll auch die konsequenzen tragen und meiner ansicht nach kann nur ein Key Bann die beste Methode sein um den Leuten das mal so richtig klar zu machen nur so denke ich wird es erfolgreich in den Köpfen jener die uns vera......... wollen.


----------



## airwolf61 (21. Februar 2013)

Leider bin ich von bf 3enttäuscht. online spielen macht schon kein spass mehr. beispiel. volles magazin in den gegner auf kurze distanz mit dem mg. der gegner  überlebt ich tod. was mich jedoch mehr verwundert ist das es player gibt die haben gerade 80stunden gespielt aber einen score von 3020 pro minute. ich glaube heisst wohl killscore oder so ähnlich. es gibt aber noch mehr beispiele. schaut man sich die stas auf bf 3 an, bekommt man bei einigen schon die blanken fragen. trotz allem lasse ich es mir aber nicht vermiesen, bf 3 zu spielen.  also man sieht sich bei einem fairen spiel.


----------

